
Cartilage is grown in the arthritic joints of mice - bookofjoe
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/22/health/arthritis-cartilage.html
======
giardini
Some percentage of red blood cells injected under the kneecap will revert to
stem cells and grow new cartilage. An acquaintance had it done to one of his
knees decades ago and recently told me he needs it redone.

The doctor punched holes in his kneecap and injected red blood cells into the
space where new cartilage was needed. He he rested the knee for six weeks
after which he slowly increased use to normal.

According to my neighbor, the process was developed decades ago by
veterinarians for horses and was then adopted by doctors of professional
athletes. He personally knew a pro football player who'd had it done. It
apparently cost "an arm and a leg", but his family could afford to pay for it.

Animal medicine and medicine for professional athletes proceeds faster than
the medicine the rest of us have access to. "Follow the money" I guess.

------
bookofjoe
>Articular cartilage regeneration by activated skeletal stem cells

[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41591-020-1013-2?proof=t](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41591-020-1013-2?proof=t)

